# '05 Pathfinder Speaker Replacement



## texasaggie (Nov 13, 2005)

I want to replace my Bose system speakers in my '05 Pathy

Every shop that I go to tells me that the Bose system is a component system and that I need to replace the fronts with a 6.5" component system.

Does anyone know what size the tweeters are?

Opinion: Polks or Alpines?


----------



## blitZ (Oct 7, 2004)

The Bose system has it's own amp, so it's hard to just replace the speakers. I recently replaced the entire system in my 01, same size speakers with tweeters. These infinity Reference speakers fit perfectly and sound great.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-gqQ0E19vl5p/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?wm=fp&I=1086010CS&g=52000


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

texasaggie said:


> I want to replace my Bose system speakers in my '05 Pathy
> 
> Every shop that I go to tells me that the Bose system is a component system and that I need to replace the fronts with a 6.5" component system.
> 
> ...


Don't know the size but I'll recommend Boston Acquistics... with titanium tweeters, if you can find them. Titanium is stronger than the metal they use now... aluminum.


----------



## texasaggie (Nov 13, 2005)

NPath said:


> Don't know the size but I'll recommend Boston Acquistics... with titanium tweeters, if you can find them. Titanium is stronger than the metal they use now... aluminum.


Thanks

I went searching for speakers yesterday and liked the Boston Acoustics the best. They seemed to have a fuller sound than the Alpines or Polks.

I talked with Bose yesterday as well and they are sending me a tech description with details specs for the systems in the '05... Pathy's.

It seems the system is not a component system as I was told but are all driven independently by the amp and all speakers are 2 ohm speakers with the exception of the tweeters which are 4 ohm.

They registered my complaint and said that if more people call in and complain about the quality of the sound that they would get the engineers to look into more. Don't know if we would benefit or just the future models.

Does anyone have a good description of how to remove the door panels and dash tweeters?

Thanks


----------

